# finally joined, hello all!



## Shawn M (Jul 14, 2015)

After lurking for years and enjoying your forum I finally registered.

Cant wait to dig deeper, this place has it all!

Im a scale model builder and general aviation enthusiast.
I also play drums, run a music studio, work on and race cars (circuit, rally, auto-x(gymkhana) blah blah blah

Models I've completed (only in the last few years)
https://www.flickr.com/photos/shawnmanny/collections/72157624179679655/

See you 'round!

Shawn

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome Shawn. Some mighty fine models there



Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome aboard amigo!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome to the nuthouse!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 14, 2015)

Howdy. Have a go at a Group Build Shawn.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome Shawn! Wish you were closer - I would use your studio!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Shawn and G'day to you. Looks like you're our kind of guy, hope to see you joining one of our GB's sometime, there good fun and very motivating.


----------



## Bernhart (Jul 15, 2015)

Welcome Shawn from the North


----------



## parsifal (Jul 15, 2015)

Welcome aboard from Australia. impressive portfolio there


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 15, 2015)

Welcome Shawn!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## at6 (Jul 15, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Some really fine modelling there and don't let our insanity scare you off. Sometimes insanity is the only way to stay sane.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2015)

Welcome from England, land of the sane (well, at least on the 3rd day of each month - sometimes !).


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 15, 2015)

Welcome to the family Shawn!
Some very models there...!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2015)

welcome from down under!


----------



## SANCER (Jul 16, 2015)

Seas bienvenido a la familia!!, amigo *Shawn* 

I had a good time watching your work . It will be very interesting and instructive to follow in your first workbench here in the forum. You will have excellent information and feedback . I'm sure we will continue learning from this that fascinates.

Saludos cordiales desde *México*!! 

Luis Carlos
SANCER


----------



## Shawn M (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you everyone!
I'd love to join a GB here, I've done 1 or 2 over on Aeroscale, my last one on Sprue Pub missed the deadline by aaaages.
My modeling time is scarce with all of my other hobbies, but I sneak it in when I can.

I've currently got Revell's 1/48 PV-1 on the bench for an OOB build and have just started Eduards Ki-115 Tsurugi by rebuilding most of the cockpit from scratch.


----------



## Shawn M (Jul 17, 2015)

Im not sure what the bacon button does, but its awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jul 17, 2015)

Explained right here....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc-/alright-world-33712.html?highlight=


----------

